# Needing Info on Machine Cut Rhinestones



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know the difference between the machine cut hot fix rhinestones? Clarus, Bella and Pellosa. Do they all have the same number of facets? Is one glue better than another? With the raise in price for Swarovski I am needing a good alternative that is a less expensive stone and the machine cuts look to be a good option. Does anyone have knowledge of these brands or other good ones? Before buying in bulk I'd like to be sure. Thanks for any opinions or information.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I use the Bella stones from My Shirt Connection and have been very happy with them.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I too use Bella stones from myshirtconnection.com I am very pleased with them


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks! I've used the Bellas also...has anyone tried the Pellosa or the Clarus? Are they all from the same manufacturer? Guess I'm looking for the best stone at the best price since I need them in bulk quantities.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I've used Bellas (10ss) as well as regular Korean and Preciosa.
Then ordered from Pellosa (Shineart).
These are my favorites for price/quality.
The quality is excellent, many colors and I see no difference in glue among them. In fact - til I use up all Korean -I mix on one template.
When you need specific colors... you have to go with whichever brand has that color. But my preferred stone will be Pellosa.
I think they are the best value.
They are slightly larger than Korean.
On my cutter (KNK) I size 3.7 for 10ss.

LEO


----------



## RockStarMom (Feb 28, 2012)

I use the Korean AAA and the Machine cut Preciosa from Rhinestone Blvd. I am happy with both and they both work great in my cams machine. The price for the Preciosa is MUCH better then the Swarovski.


----------

